# Tiny Chinese SS OTT modification



## Darwins Child (Sep 30, 2021)

Here's the original next to an XT clone. The thing was simply too small for me. The SS frame's corners were to sharp and sometimes downright painful to pinch. It was too small to really be able to plant a thumb on the outside.









I baked the tiny thing (without handle's wood panels) at 350F along with a mound of shredded HDPE; formed a rough handle; let the thing cool; did major sculpting rasping with a half-round wood rasp and, voila!










It weighs in at 293 grams. It is custom fitted to my hand.























































In short, the thing feels and works great. I pulled a 1mm band (shown in the photos) back to my ear and the web of my left hand very easily resisted the pull without even having to wrap my thumb and forefinger completely around the grip. All that was necessary was for my little finger to do some minor pulling adjustment on the long end of the fulcrum. 

I really like my new larger grip on my tiny SS OTT frame. (I also don't have to worry about heavy steel balls breaking unbreakable SS fork ends should there be a fork hit. Best of all worlds.)


----------



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

Sweet mod!!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reyben Kim (Aug 30, 2021)

Thats one crazy mod! First of it's kind that I have seen. Good job! Now it sorta reminds of the Heaven Emperor, with the hefty ergonomic hammer grip.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

That’s a decent chunk of hdpe! Looks like it would definitely feel nice in the hand. Necessity is the mother of Slingvention!


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Well done! Reminds me of a Mini Taurus. I was thinking about ordering a Chinese slingshot - but I heard that they are small - I had not idea how small. Thanks - you jusy saved me some $ and some disappointment.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

If you like it well enough to consider making another, I suggest that you check out polymorph thermal plastic. Beads become dough when put in hot water and dries very hard once cool. While warm you can squish it to mold for a custom fit. If you change your mind? just put it back in hot water and it gets soft again. Remold and carry on till you want to try something else.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I’ll second flipgun’s statement there about the thermal plastic beads. I used these in the jewelry field a few years ago and they’re fantastic for quick prototypes, holding parts in place to be filed or sawn, etc.. . It’s a bit pricey from what I recall but reusable for life.


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

Darwins Child said:


> Here's the original next to an XT clone. The thing was simply too small for me. The SS frame's corners were to sharp and sometimes downright painful to pinch. It was too small to really be able to plant a thumb on the outside.
> View attachment 355768
> 
> 
> ...


Those two frames make up the majority of my collection due to price and shipping.
The scout hdpe does feel
A little big and the metals a little
to small, but really like
Them both after many mods that
Is.
I have 14 frames for what 3-4 would cost except for two that were semi 
Wife gifts.
ukj


----------



## Darwins Child (Sep 30, 2021)

Thanks for all the compliments and suggestions about the polymorph thermal plastic. 

The HDPE can be "easily" reheated and re-used and is extremely tough, but I really do not think that that will be necessary. 

However, if I did decide to mod the mod, after melting off the handle, I would first completely grind off the frame those pointy wings that form the bottom half of each semi-circular whatever-you-call-them "provisions" for the thumb and forefinger. Just grind them right off. Then they would not in any way restrict how the handle would be shaped. 

(What I'd buy tomorrow is a highly polished SS or, even better, titanium slingshot that is exactly the same size and design as the black clone in the first photo. If it were SS, it would be heavy, but that would be OK with me. If it was titanium, it would make a really great light slingshot to add to my present collection of 2.)


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

That almost reminds me more of a scout LT. Have you ever tried one like that? I’d imagine you’d likely have to get a clone due to your location.


----------

